# Sodium or Potassium Metabisulfite?



## pookee (Oct 22, 2007)

Which one do you folks use?


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 22, 2007)

I use Potassium Metabisulfite to preserve or stabilize the wine. Sodium Metabisulfite addes sodium, and most persons don't need more sodium in their diet. Supposedly, the sodium salt can affect the flavor, though I have never noticed it. Sodium M is less expensive, but Potassium M contains more SO2, so is it slightly more effective based on quantity. You could use Sodium M as a sanitizer for a less expensive sanitizer. I don't, because I use Iodophor Sanitizer because I have asthma and just a whiff of sanitizing solution with metabisulfitescauses me difficulty in breathing. Plus Iodophor is so much easier to use and is effective in only 2 minutes. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## masta (Oct 22, 2007)

I use Na-meta (Sodium Metabisulfite) for sanitizing and K-meta (Potassium Metabisulfite)for sulfite additions directly to wine.


One correction is that Na-meta contains more SO2 than does K-meta per the same quantity. Na-meta = 67.4% and K-meta = 57.6%. The difference is small and no reason to change the way you measure either one when using.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you Masta. I am getting older and couldn't quite recall which had more. You got my back. It's looking like a very good year for you folks in New England. The Patriots demolish our Cowboys and the Sox win the pennant.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 22, 2007)

By the way, wasn't this a topic in your presentation Scott? I better get another cup of coffee at next year's Winestock and make sure to listen carefully. 


If you're really a chemical geek, I found this website:


http://www.brsquared.org/wine/Articles/SO2/SO2.htm


The author mentions that winemakers also prefer to use K-meta because the potassium helps to precipitate tartrates when cold stabilizing.*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## masta (Oct 22, 2007)

That reminds me that I need tweak the info from the Winestock presentation and put it together so George can post it on the website.


I will add this to my FVW 2-Do list!


----------



## smurfe (Oct 22, 2007)

I use Sodium for everything. It is cheaper andoffers a bit more sulfite.It don't put enough sodium in your wine to worry about. I believe I heard once you have to drink like 70 some bottles of wine to get the same amount of sodium in a small order of McDonald's fries.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't eat McDonald's fries anymore, but I am working toward 70 bottles. They say wine is good for your health.


----------

